# ideas where to find goat meat in Tulsa OK?



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am looking at getting into raising goats. I would really like to try some...but I have not been able to find it locally...of course, I dont really know where to look.

Does anyone know where to find goat meat or at least where to start looking? Thanks.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Find a nearby butcher house and ask them.
Check Craigs List. Here there are quite a few ads advertising goat meat


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

of course, you meant to write "meat goat" instead of looking for goat meat then you probably don't want a butcher though they might be able to get you in touch with a farm. In the case of looking for live goats, try Craigs list.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think there is a "speciaty meat" store somewhere in Tulsa... where they sell meats and other types of food that are preferred by different ethnicities. You could also try going to the farmers market in Tulsa and ask some of the people there. You could also contact Collinsville Livestock Market, they have a goat auction every Saturday and might know of a place that sells goat meat. The main problem with it is most people who eat it just do their own processing and don't buy it at a store, so it can be hard to find.

I can tell you it is pretty tasty if cooked right. Goat meat is pretty similar to venison.


----------

